# Working with my first file



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Nov 14, 2016)

Eventually I have to finish the ones up I have that I started but I couldnt resist getting going on this one. Should be wrapping a few up in the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2016)

Looking good Jonathan. Is it annealed?


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Nov 15, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looking good Jonathan. Is it annealed?



Yes in its current state it is annealed. It is a very thick file so I have lots of material to remove. Been quite a chore even though it's annealed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 16, 2016)

Look forward to seeing the end result of this.


----------

